# Changing Filters



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

How often should I be changing the filter in my tank? The water seems to get very dirty, very quickly. 

I had a 60L Biorb and keep 4 Fan Tail Goldfish in there. Is that too many Goldfish for one tank? 

Also, one of my fish floats upside down a lot... He's not dead! but he swims to the bottom of the tank, turns over, and just lets him self float up to the top, then does this over again, not all the time, but a few times a day at least. He does like to eat the bubbles that come out the filter...


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi 

If the filter is a decent one, you shouldn't ever need to change it unless its not working properly. Unfortunately BiOrbs have rubbish filters and I imagine yours is not coping with the amount of waste that four fantails can produce.

Added to that, yes, your tank is much too small for that many goldfish - for four fantails you really need a tank of around 160 litres. The problem with goldfish is that they are very messy fish that produce alot of waste, and they also grow pretty big. Both these things mean that they need much more room than most people realise.

Sorry to be the bearer of bad news!

Do you have a water test kit? I imagine with that many fish in such a small tank you could be having problems with your water quality.
How long has the tank been set up?


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

We got it in February, and i must admit i don't have a water test kit, my local fish shop does offer to do water tests for you, I shall take my water there to get tested. 

How many fish do you think I could keep happily in the tank, I've got no problems with buying another tank and separating the fish, I wanted to put one in the bedroom anyway! The fish seem so tiny, but they definately poo alot!


----------



## magpie (Jan 3, 2009)

When you get the water tested make sure the shop gives you the actual results rather than just telling you if its fine or not - some shops have funny ideas about what actually constitutes as 'fine'! 
Ammonia and Nitrite should be 0, Nitrate should be under 40ppm, preferably under 20ppm.

Really, I wouldn't put any goldfish in a BiOrb, the shape of the tank is just really unsuitable for them. I've heard horror stories of fish being deformed from having to constantly swim in circles, they have a very small surface area (so less oxygen for the fish) and as I said, the filter is rubbish. 
You might be able to get away with a few small fish in the BiOrb, like a small shoal of white clouds maybe?

Your fantails will be much better off in a normal, rectangular tank - they'll have more room to exercise and as they're very sociable creatures, they'll probably be happier if they're kept together. And they may seem tiny now, but you won't believe how fast they grow when they've got a nice big tank to race around in!


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

Thanks, I shall get the water tested next week, in the mean time I shall start shopping round for a different tank.


----------



## welsh spaniel (Jun 9, 2009)

my fish used to do the same..just float to the surface
sadly one day he popped..mabeyb ate too much


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I keep thinking he's gone and croaked it! He looks so funny when he does it though, he doesn't move a fin, just floats around upside down.


----------



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

thats odd... baring in mind i heard this a while ago and honestly dont know if its true and cant remember exactly what was said... but was something about the fancy goldfish have stomach problems which make them tip to oneside or float upside down... apparently now dont quote me cos im not sure if its true... but they have tummy problems because there bred to look different or something... i dont know could all be utter nonsense... im sure its not a good sign if they do that is it? never had ne fish do that on me so have no first hand experience... but this comment sprung to mind when i read your thread... dont know what fantails look like or owt... i only keep orandas you see... i like there big heads... makes em look brainy lol


----------



## Emweeze&Treacle (Mar 25, 2009)

sorry that should say prone to stomach problems lol


----------



## lifeizsweet (Jun 7, 2009)

I think it is stomach problems, he likes to eat the bubbles that come out the filter, and I think that's were it might come from, but he's done since we got the tank! He's a slighty different shape to the other 3, his tummy looks more suited to floating upside down!


----------



## archie2013 (Apr 8, 2013)

hi, i have also got a fancy tailed goldfish that does exactly the same. the man at the local pet shop said it was because he was blind... dont know how true that is


----------



## NaomiM (Sep 22, 2012)

Never heard of fish doing that due to blindness, it's more likely to be swim bladder issues, as fancy goldfish are prone to this. What do you feed him, how much and how often?


----------

